# I'm new around here



## Exile(SK-member) (Jul 23, 2004)

what's up, One of my friends @ SK told me to check yall out. I got a 280Z ZX turbo. I want to mod it and I was wondering, where is a good place to look for parts. And can you put custom avatars on here??


----------



## PiMpStAtiS (Jul 12, 2004)

lol wassup exile!! is the whole SK fam comin to NF.com?


----------



## Exile(SK-member) (Jul 23, 2004)

PiMpStAtiS said:


> lol wassup exile!! is the whole SK fam comin to NF.com?


Yea i guess, everybody's getting/had nissans. I'm suprised crazy-j isn't on here, probably is though.


----------

